# Snake???



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakes of Colorado - Colorado Herping

Might be an immature bull snake---Just guessing from the ID guide link above----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

With its mouth open like that it is the kind that does not like its picture taken?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I got


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

venomous snakes have triangle heads. Can't tell from photo about this one, but he looks mean.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Startingover said:


> venomous snakes have triangle heads. Can't tell from photo about this one, but he looks mean.


no offense, but that's wrong info.

most poisonous snakes, here in the states, have a triangular shaped head, as they're mostly pit vipers. 

hog nosed snakes, totally harmless, do have a head shaped similarly to a pit viper, and the also fan out their necks like a cobra, which has caused many an untimely death for them. 

a coral snake, venomous, doesnt have a triangle head. it's hard to miss one, but harmless milk snakes(?) look almost identical. i forget the old rhyme...red next to black a friend of jack, red next to yellow will kill a fellow?


----------

